# DUBAI | Jewel of the Creek (mixed use development) | U/C



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Project update:



THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> ask and you shall recieve...from two weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...





THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> from today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> from yest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Another update 



Berliner01 said:


> from today:


The current package of works was for 4B+G, which looks close to being completed. Next comes the rest of it, so expect more announcements soon


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Progressing nicely 



Berliner01 said:


> working on the sections in the front:


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

It is nice to see projects growing in Dubai. This one is gonna have a stunning view of Downtown DUbai skyline. :drool:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the updates


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Now on Google Maps 



THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> from the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HoneyDaddy said:


> Google has updated this part of the map:
> wikimapia.org/#lat=25.2519&lon=55.3252&z=18
> Have fun!


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice dev :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_9639.jpg por taurothefirst, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Auf dem Creek / Dubai por Chris1002x, en Flickr


Auf dem Creek / Dubai por Chris1002x, en Flickr


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

^^ Great updates!


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

More updates and renders 



Face81 said:


> Some fresh renders from HLG and Kingconsult
> 
> *HLG:* http://www.hlgroup.com/en/project/projects/jewel-of-the-creek.html
> 
> ...





Berliner01 said:


> underground level look quite finished now:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks for share!


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

A fresh update 




Berliner01 said:


> from today:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks for share


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

Project update at the beginning of May 2021


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

It's still looking like the opening ceremony will be attended by Chrisjen Avasarala, John Sheridan and Jean-Luc Picard.


----------

